# APXS apache tools not installed?

## netjunkie

Does anyone know how and where to get the apache apxs tool installed.

I am getting this error when trying to install Webware for python.

[quote]

# make

/usr/sbin/apxs -c mod_webkit.c

make: /usr/sbin/apxs: Command not found

make: *** [mod_webkit.o] Error 127

[/

quote]

This apxs program is necessary for compiling mod_webkit module for apache, as apache does not seem to come with it, also apache2 on the gentoo build seems to not have this as standard or it needs to be compiled on request....

Really appreciate someones help on this.

Regards

----------

## steveb

It get's installed in Gentoo. For Apache2 you can find it in /usr/sbin/apxs2 and for Apache1 you can find it in /usr/sbin/apxs1 (I thing. Don't have Apache1 anymore installed on my system).

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

